# Luxurious Locs



## JuiceTrain (Sep 8, 2021)

Okay folks.....long story short

I have this;



And I started using this;
https://www.amazon.com/Organic-Lavender-Grapeseed-Vitamin-Moisturizer/dp/B01B12KCGC?ref_=ast_sto_dp

Is it good or can I do better...$15 for 4oz seems kinda iffy but idk shxt about this stuff other than Greeks had bomb hair (women atleast😄) and every other chick i know gives me some random azz product so what's your random azz products lol


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 9, 2021)

So we can have full detailed conversations on how to properly fuk a sock full of peanut butter but hair care products are in no mans land 🤨 (-😁-)


----------



## Send0 (Sep 9, 2021)

I used to have long hair. Then my hair decided it was tired of my shit, and started moving out 😂

I have nothing of value to contribute here... But that's a sick head of hair you have. How long did it take you to lock it, and grow it to that length?


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 9, 2021)

2010...I only use Dr. Broners castile soap to wash it..Never used anything else

But now I'm constantly wearing a hard hat so I need moisturization apparently

Where's @DesertRose and @German89 the only 2 females i know on this board lol


----------



## snake (Sep 9, 2021)

Sorry JT, only grew out my hair once for locks-of-love.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 9, 2021)

That hair is cool man, I like it. I used to have long hair in my teens and 20's.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 9, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> 2010...I only use Dr. Broners castile soap to wash it..Never used anything else
> 
> But now I'm constantly wearing a hard hat so I need moisturization apparently
> 
> Where's @DesertRose and @German89 the only 2 females i know on this board lol



JT you do indeed have an amazing head of luxurious locs, but I'm a boring ginger white girl who knows nothing whatsoever about how to care for them, and I'd feel like an ass if I pretended that I did! 😂

(She says, before she attempts to give advice...)

Are you looking for hair-friendly oils, specifically? I know lots of people like Argan Oil, but I didn't care for it personally. I've used Coconut Oil as an overnight hair conditioning mask, but it was absolute hell to wash out and I'm not sure if it works well as a general moisturizing oil.

The only thing I've used successfully as a leave-on treatment is Castor Oil, and only on my eyebrows and eyelashes because that stuff is hella thick and viscous. Bonus though: it will make your hair thicken and grow if you use it regularly!

Sorry I'm no help, but your locs truly are awesome. Long hair on fellas is 😍


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 9, 2021)

I'll do some googleN on that castor oil thankz

Know where's @John Ziegler, his beard is probably longer than my hair...he's gotta now something


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 9, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'll do some googleN on that castor oil thankz
> 
> Know where's @John Ziegler, his beard is probably longer than my hair...he's gotta now something


On second thought it's Zeig we're talking about
He probably uses possum oil and mustard seeds 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 9, 2021)

I shave my heard but I have a beard worthy of mention.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 9, 2021)

I use this on my beard
https://www.amazon.com/Honest-Amish...uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

Makes it silky smooth...I could use a comb or pick it with no problem


----------



## CJ (Sep 9, 2021)

If we're talking beards, it's bulking season and with that comes a beard. About a month in, not shaving until March....


----------



## Send0 (Sep 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If we're talking beards, it's bulking season and with that comes a beard. About a month in, not shaving until March....


Damn all you bastards and your beards. I can't grow a real beard to save my life 😢

Instead I clip mine down to a 5 o'clock shadow, so I can look like maybe I can grow one 😂


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If we're talking beards, it's bulking season and with that comes a beard. About a month in, not shaving until March....



Sir, I regret to inform you that it appears your hat has eaten your head.

Great beard, though!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 9, 2021)

I haven't shaved my beard in a year and CJ has more of a beard than me 

I blame all the anavar, shxt fukd my face follicles lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Rastafari bombaclot....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> JT you do indeed have an amazing head of luxurious locs, but I'm a boring ginger white girl who knows nothing whatsoever about how to care for them, and I'd feel like an ass if I pretended that I did! 😂
> 
> (She says, before she attempts to give advice...)
> 
> ...


Once you go black you never go back


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I'll do some googleN on that castor oil thankz
> 
> Know where's @John Ziegler, his beard is probably longer than my hair...he's gotta now something


Zeigler has a pieces of a sandwich he ate back in  1988 still in that beard


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Damn all you bastards and your beards. I can't grow a real beard to save my life 😢
> 
> Instead I clip mine down to a 5 o'clock shadow, so I can look like maybe I can grow one 😂


It would take me a year to grow a beard if I even can .. I’m not very hairy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If we're talking beards, it's bulking season and with that comes a beard. About a month in, not shaving until March....


Look at those grays u old bastard


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If we're talking beards, it's bulking season and with that comes a beard. About a month in, not shaving until March....



That beard is looking thirsty. You need some bear balm brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 10, 2021)

I dig it when brothers wear dread locs. I think they’re cool and awesome. I had my hair long (bangs reached all the way to my back) in my late teens. but when I turned 20 and decided to go gay (no I wasn’t born this way), I decided to cut it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If we're talking beards, it's bulking season and with that comes a beard. About a month in, not shaving until March....


Nice.  I've always had a beard but SS wanted me to just grow it so that what I'm doing till Dec.  I'm keeping it shaped (have to for work) but it's getting long.  Interested to see what the final product is going to look like.  The only pain in the ass is having to wear a mask with it.  I need to get one of the masks made for people with beards


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 10, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> That beard is looking thirsty. You need some bear balm brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gotta wash, condiiton, and oil it.  Beards are more work than people think.  I don't use balm but I do believe you gotta use beard oil everyday.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 10, 2021)

Nice long hair and digging the multicolor. I myself had long hair back in high school, even rocking a nice little ponytail.


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Damn all you bastards and your beards. I can't grow a real beard to save my life 😢
> 
> Instead I clip mine down to a 5 o'clock shadow, so I can look like maybe I can grow one 😂


I grow out a nice white one (with a little sprinkle of red) now, as when I was younger my beard grew in red and rather patchy.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 11, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> I grow out a nice white one (with a little sprinkle of red) now, as when I was younger my beard grew in red and rather patchy.



The ginger in me feels a thrill of kinship whenever I see a dude with a red beard. It fascinates me that often fellas will have ginger in their beard when they don't have red hair otherwise. You magical wizards, you!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> The ginger in me feels a thrill of kinship whenever I see a dude with a red beard. It fascinates me that often fellas will have ginger in their beard when they don't have red hair otherwise. You magical wizards, you!


Why do women like beards so much these days ?? I don’t get it


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 11, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Why do women like beards so much these days ?? I don’t get it



I'm equal opportunity. A clean-shaven face is attractive; a well-kept beard looks great too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I'm equal opportunity. A clean-shaven face is attractive; a well-kept beard looks great too.


Ok that’s cool I’m just noticing a huge majority of girls/women are all into the same looking guy these days . Beard ,longhair  with a bun in it . Tatted out but not tough looking at all.. I’m glad to see smooth faced and hairless is still in


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 11, 2021)

If I had that head of hair, I would be the Predator every single Halloween.

I don't think that I could ever grow my hair that long without scratching my scalp completely dry. I would think that it would itch.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If we're talking beards, it's bulking season and with that comes a beard. About a month in, not shaving until March....


Looks like a salty fisherman from Nantucket beard! All you need is a corn cob pipe to go with it. 🤣


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 11, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Look at those grays u old bastard


We old farts stick together you know!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> We old farts stick together you know!


Just don’t go hitting me with your Cain ok


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 13, 2021)

So I was looking up castor oil and found this;







Is Jamaica being gentrified 🤔 (😄)


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 13, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> We old farts stick together you know!



It’s early I know; I read your post as “We did fart sticks together, you know?” and did quite understand what are fart sticks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 13, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s early I know; I read your post as “We did fart sticks together, you know?” and did quite understand what are fart sticks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol don't get on the Internet before you have your morning coffee!!!


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 13, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> It’s early I know; I read your post as “We did fart sticks together, you know?” and did quite understand what are fart sticks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fart sticks are the brown things that come out of your butthole usually followed by a final fart. 😂👍


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 13, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Fart sticks are the brown things that come out of your butthole usually followed by a final fart. 😂👍


Don't trust a fart.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 13, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Lol don't get on the Internet before you have your morning coffee!!!


You know, I find any spare time that I get, especially in the toilet late at night, any chance I get I come onto UGBB.  I started bringing a spare laptop to work so I can run it in the background these days...LOL


----------

